# Why all the Ultra's?



## jm3 (Mar 22, 2003)

This is purely a question to help me out for future pre-season orders, and I'd appreciate the most honest answers you can give me.

To my surprise, we've sold more Ultra's than Origin Look's this year, and there seems to be quite a few people posting about their Ultra's on this forum as well. If you've purchased a Look this year, and had to choose between an Ultra or Origin, can you tell me what choice you made and why you made it? Was it the "look" of the bike, or was the promise of increased rigidity? Both?


----------



## haz a tcr (Sep 29, 2005)

I bought my 585 ultra for both of these reasons. I wasn't interested in a white bike because of how easily it shows scratches and dirt and the nude origin wasn't available at the time. I was also looking for a race worthy frame so thought a little extra stiffness wouldn't go astray, particularly seen as Looks are not overly stiff by reputation.

very pleased so far, although i admit i probably don't really need the extra stiffness.


----------



## ezzy (Jul 30, 2006)

I bought a 585 origin this year. I asked [email protected] about the differences in stiffnes as i was concerned that i needed the ultra because of my weight (86kg), even though i am only a recreationist rider. I was told the oring would be fine and i got the white bike i wanted It has so far been very comfy and sufficiently stiff for me. I would however really like to try the ultra to see if i would feel any difference..


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

I really wanted to get the white team frame but went with the Ultra for a couple of reasons. One was resale value as there are fewer Ultras out there I thought the resale might be a bit better than the origins. The second reason was that the Look rep said that the increased stiffness came without any significant impact in comfort. And finally, there are a lot more Looks on the road these days (great for Look!) and I wanted something a little different. I can say that I love the bike. If I were ever to upgrade to a 595 I don't know if I would go with the Ultra or not though.


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

I test rode the 585, 585 ultra, 595 and 595 ultra. My favorite was the 595 origin in white. However the $1200 more than 585 price tag was heavy considering the 585 ultra felt just as solid (if not more) and was heavier to boot. I bought the 585 ultra. There is really no significant weight penalty to go with the ultra vs origin so that was in my consideration as well. Why not have a stiffer, more efficient frame and I can change my wheels depending on my ride and mood to alter comfort.


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

i purchased a 595 ultra because at 90kgs i was after a stiffer bike than the 595 origin.


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

I recall the stiffness order (from least to most) being- 585, 595, 585 ultra, then 595 ultra. 
Weight order (including reasonable seatpost on 585) being- 585, 585 ultra, 595, 595 ultra. 
I was plenty satisfied with the stiffness of the 595 origin but found the 595 ultra with the same wheels to be too harsh for long rides. The 585 ultra is the perfect balance of stiffness, weight, price and comfort IMO and does not sacrifice on any of these categories.


----------



## Leeroy996 (Jun 1, 2004)

*Ultra vs Origin*

The marketing makes the Ultra a superior bike for the same price.
Same weight, same price, as comfortable but stiffer.

My other consideration was the groupset. Most components are carbon or black - they do no look as good on a white bike.


----------

